# Best coil for flavour in SKRR tank?



## AlidaE (23/10/20)

I just got my hands on a Luxe with the SKRR tank, and this will be my first proper setup after I started vaping in March and will be replacing my RPM40. I loved the flavour of the RPM 0.3ohm mesh coil and were wondering which coils to get? From what I understand, the GT coils work better for flavour? Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## DougP (23/10/20)

GT CellC ceramic coil. 
There is a 0.3 ohm and 0.5 ohm. The 0.5 ohm at 30 watts is in my opinion the best coil on the market for flavor.. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlidaE (23/10/20)

Thanks @DougP. I will get one of each and give them a try.


----------



## Breeze (23/10/20)

AlidaE said:


> Thanks @DougP. I will get one of each and give them a try.


I can vouch for these coils, I've got one in my tank right now. The first one I used lasted almost 3 weeks at around 7000 puffs, thoroughly enjoyed it as the QF coils have rather muted flavor in comparison.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AlidaE (24/10/20)

Thanks guys. Just ordered the 0.5 ohm CellC and the GT4. Will give feedback once I've tried them.


----------

